# Features of Spindle Tree Firn (002)



## trutru (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Ekka (Dec 11, 2006)

He's got a good camera that's for sure.

Sure is green there too.


----------



## Kate Butler (Dec 11, 2006)

*fiddleheads*



TreeCo said:


> Great fern photos! That fern looks like it can fend for itself.
> 
> The just emerging fronds are often called 'fiddle heads'.



Up where I live, "fiddleheads" refers only to the newly-emerged croziers of the ostrich fern (Matteuccia struthiopteris). They're a superb edible and command high prices in the urban greenmarkets. I pick a couple of hundred pounds every year and process them (canning & freezing) for winter enjoyment. The defining characteristic that differentiates the edible from the inedible is a brown, paperlike cover on the tasty ones. There are a few other edible ferns, but none as good as these.

I digress, apologies.


----------



## Adkpk (Dec 11, 2006)

Seriously clear pictures, nice ferns. Good job, tru. Keep em coming, please.


----------

